# current nova extreme fan mods?



## sean-820 (Dec 26, 2006)

Does anybody know if there are any mods that i can do to make the fan quieter on a 48" ho t5 nova extreme? I think i could by cutting out the vent cover (so its a open circle and not a circle with the crossing bars) , but im not sure. Is there any place that i can get another side pannel just incase i screw it up? I think just opening the circle would make it quiet since it vents fine, but its like blowing in the air you hear nothing, but if you put paper parralel to your lips you hear a whistle sound.


So does anybody know any mods or were i can get an extra side piece (the plastic cover on the side) so i can try my method?

Any body have pics of their tanks with current usa ho t5 fixtures?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

What model Nova Extreme do you have? or How many bulbs?


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm not sure on those fixtures but you can get a quieter fan if its a normal size computer fan(80/90/120mm). Look at somewhere like newegg.com for options. 

Otherwise take a DMM(digital multi meter) and see how many volts its getting and if its 12v then you can possible get a different adapter that only gives 9v or 7v ect.. which will obviously give less flow but be quieter.


----------



## sean-820 (Dec 26, 2006)

Its a 2x54w freshwater 48" fixture.
The thing is that i dont think the fan is loud, but just the fact that its blowign directly against a plastic grid which makes it "whistle" abit. My thoughts were, if i could get another side plate, i could cut it and see if removing the grid would help or not then if it doesnt i could go back to the original plate. Another though is to see if i can push the fan back abit.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

Not sure? I have 7 fans on my computer sitting next to me with "grids" and I dont have whistling. But I do have some fans that I removed that had a whine to them that was annoying and its not the bearing going bad its just how they sound.

How about before you cut anything, just remove the fan and turn it on and see how it sounds in open air

Either way good luck


----------



## sean-820 (Dec 26, 2006)

Tody i will take the side off to see if it is quieter with an uniterupted airflow out. The vent is a circle with bars crossing it like a cut pizza and the fan is pretty much right behind it. The sound doesnt seem like the fans since it roates fine, but rather the output air whistleing against something. Since the fan is right behind the grate, my thoughts were to remove the grate so the air can easily exit the light without coming in contact with anything.


----------

